# Deer hunting products



## FL.Native (Jul 7, 2009)

I've grown up shooting guns, but im just now getting interested in deer hunting. I have a few questions for the experienced hunters and I am hoping you can help me save some time and money.

With all the scent blocking products on the market like, body soap, deodorant, Hair shampoo and conditioner, laundry detergents, clothes and body spray, and scent wipes to name a few, which ones are all you really need and which brands have you found to be the best?

What type of attractants do you use and prefer? Is Primos a good brand to stick with?

I would like to find just one brand that sells scent blockers, attractants like mineral syrups or salt blocks, and scent bomb serums just to keep things simple. Im not sure if Primos covers all these areas but from what I understand they make the best grunt calls so I assume they know what they are doing. I bought their 'Buck Roar'. Anyone have any luck with this call?

I guess im basically trying to avoid the 'trial and error' game. If you had to go to cabellas (or any other hunting magazine) and order everything, other than your camo, ammo and rifle, what would you get and from what companies would you buy them?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I use the scent control clothing. I'm not loyal to any one brand as I myself can't even say I believe in it. If you look at the scientific side of things, it can't work. I however, take much better care of myself and my clothing when I use it and it makes me feel better in my stand, so I use it. Far as the other scent control items, once hunting season comes in I stop using all traditional soap, shampoo and deodorant. I am a fan of dead down wind products and scent shield. I use the dead down wind for my body and hair. Use the scent shield for my deodorant needs and clothes spray. By taking care of my clothes and boots and spraying down before every hunt I have had deer know something was there and try to pin point it, but always to no avail. I also hunt as high as possible to keep the wind currents in my favor when possible, about 25 feet. I have hunted at 15 though a lot and had no issues. I've also had deer wind me occasionally so its not full proof. You have to take good care of your body and clothes and always play the wind if you can.

Far as the calls, I am a full primos supporter. We've had a lot of luck w/ the Buck roar. But only in NJ... When we hunt ohio where there are 160 class deer, it will scare a 130 off... But it is a great tool to reach out to a buck because of its volume. I still carry the cheap primos call w/ me as well. I've never had a ton of luck w/ the estrous can, but have had some. I'm going to try the silver spray from Primos this year and see how it works. When Will goes out and buys a company because of the success they've had, it says something to me.

I've gotten away from the attractants as I've started to hunt more mature deer. Lately I've started to ruin chances more than I've helped myself. The younger bucks I used to shoot are stupid and will investigate anything that smells like a chance. The bigger deer and older does seem to get very skiddish around scents so i've pretty much stopped using them although I still will occasionally and have temtped a few 3.5s in w/ it. Far as brand, i've had a lot of different luck in different areas. Some have worked for me, some haven't. Code Blue is the best IMO, but pricy. Tinks is usually a good brand to stick w/ for the cost.

HTH's.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Save yourself the money, you can use it for extra gas, ammo, arrows, extra doe tags, and all kinds of "necessities".

Use mother natures scent control product.......the wind. Its free!

I do believe the scent sprays work at keeping BO down (especially when its hot and your sweating---your still gonna "stink", just not as much). But again, no need to buy them. For about $6 I can make a gallon of home brew.

I never have, and never will believe in the carbon clothing, its a huge marketing scam, plus the fact a full set of it runs $400+!!!

Shower with scent free products before you hunt, wash your clothes with scent free detergent, keep em bagged and away from household smells, utilize scent spray, and hunt the wind.

Like Impala said, once season rolls around, I dont use any scented hygiene products. No scented soap, shampoo, or shaving creams.

I shower before each hunt (if possible), my boots and clothes (ALL my clothes, this means underwear and socks too) is pre-washed, air dryed, and bagged to be odor free. I get dressed "in the woods". I spray down liberally with my home brew scent spray, if wearing many layers in late season, ill spray down each layer. In early season ill clip a fresh earth wafer to my hat, later on ill clip a tampon with doe urine on. Im pretty anal about my system, but its proven itself to me, and I would put it up against someone wearing carbon clothes ANY day of the week. Ive had mature bucks wind me, but not spook as ive brought my human scent down to a "non threatening" level, which is all you can do, youll never eliminate it.

As far as scents, other than the rut phases I really dont use them. Every Tom Dick and Harry is using them, I think in alot of places, especially if theres multiple hunters in an area, the deer just smell em to much. I like code blue plain doe urine, and will use it some during the rut, but thats about it.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Save yourself the money, you can use it for extra gas, ammo, arrows, extra doe tags, and all kinds of "necessities".
> 
> Use mother natures scent control product.......the wind. Its free!
> 
> ...


 :thumb:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The carbon clothing is a huge debate. I have it and am still up in the air about it after reading all the studies, etc. But onething it does is give me confidence so that is why I still use it. But like others have stated. Buy the detergent and wash your clothes. Air dry them and then bag them. In the bag I put one of those dirt waffers in it. Gives it the earthy scent. Then get dressed at your hunting spot. Don't get dressed at home and drive to the spot.

I also use all the of pit sticks, body wash, shampoos, etc. Shower before every time I go to stand.

I also put the scent waffers on my hat, pack and jacket.

Now for scents.....tinks, code blue are both good. the scent bombs are good but spendy and won't last as long as others with cotton ball in a film canister.

If you take all of the advise given so far you won't go wrong. With all the precautionary things you can do you still need to play the WIND. It is your #1 friend and enemy. Good luck.

------------------- Side note ----------------------------

Barebackjack.... If you don't mind or would be willing to share I would love to learn your recipe for your home brew cover scent. again if you would like to share.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> ------------------- Side note ----------------------------
> 
> Barebackjack.... If you don't mind or would be willing to share I would love to learn your recipe for your home brew cover scent. again if you would like to share.


I wouldn't mind knowing either. I'm always trying to find something to do or make myself and save money


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Save yourself the money, you can use it for extra gas, ammo, arrows, extra doe tags, and all kinds of "necessities".
> 
> Use mother natures scent control product.......the wind. Its free!
> 
> ...


i agree with all this and do most of this stuff. The "Scent Blocker" clothing doesnt eliminate your scent, it just brings your scent down enough to not spook the deer entirely and make you seem like your farther away than you really are. You could have the same effect by doing everything barebackjack said and save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

if your just starting to deer hunt i would keep it as simple as possible. keep clean, watch the wind and just go for it. good luck-have fun


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

BBJ brought up good points I left out. My clothes are always washed in scent free UV killer wash. Make sure it is UV killer or you'll stand out like a sore thumb! They go directly into a bag and then into a plastic case. I put them in the trash bag because the container isn't air tight. I never ever get dressed in my vehicle and will only ride home in my clothing if I've harvested a deer or are going to wash them when i get home. I even go as far as running an empty cycle on the washer and dryer before I wash my clothes to try and get any leftover soap or scent out of the machines.

Like I stated before, I personally can't say I believe in the scent blocker clothing. It has helped me as a hunter so i continue to use it. I also don't buy the expensive stuff. I got a lightweight one piece from the sportsmans club for 100 bucks. It is big enough to fit some warm clothes under but once it gets cold, I ditch the scent free stuff. I just try to take care of all my clothes and my body.


----------

